# Can't Send SMS - HELP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so since I'm stuck at work for a few more hours, I want to ask for advice before I restore to stock and do a full SIM card reset (using that dialpad sequence, *-something... I have it written down).

Anyway, so here's what happened. I've been running the 01/02 build of Bean Stalk 4.4.2 for a few weeks now, with no issue. Today I made a nandroid and then started playing with other 4.4 ROM builds that have rolled out.

I started with the latest Carbon nightly (01/19). This was where I had my first network issue; my phone was convinced it was roaming even though I am definitely not. Because of the network issues, I switched instead to a newer build of Bean Stalk (01/17). While the roaming issue went away, I now found myself with this SMS problem.

The bug is strange. First, my signal is spotty. Just now I went from 2 bars of LTE to no signal at all in a second. This is NOT normal, prior to my latest playing I've never had trouble with reception from here. To make matters worse, even when it says I do have lots of bars, SMS won't send.

To make matters stranger, while the SMS won't send, mobile data works fine. I'm able to browse the web and everything with no issue whatsoever.

The last thing to add is that I'm currently on the newest modem, VRUCML1. Again, though, I've been on that one since it came out with no issue before today.

So, other than a SIM reset, what are my options? Please chime in, I got a few hours before I'll be able to do one anyway right now.


----------

